# اهداء الى شعب مصر



## lovebjw (15 يونيو 2007)

شعر حسني مبارك .. اهداء الى شعب مصر
>>ياشعبي حبيبي ياروحي يابيبي     ياحاطك 
في جيبي يابن الحلال
>>ياشعبي ياشاطر ياجابر خواطر    ياساكن 
مقابر وصابر وعال
>>ياواكل سمومك يابايع هدومك    ياحامل 
همومك وشايل جبال
>>ياشعبي اللي نايم وسارح وهايم   وفي 
الفقر عايم وحاله ده حال
>>احبك محشش مفرفش مطنش    ودايخ مدروخ 
واخر انسطال
>>احبك مكبر  دماغك مخدر       ممشي امورك 
كده باتكال
>>واحب اللي ينصب واحب اللي يكدب    واحب 
اللي ينهب ويسرق تلال
>>واحب اللي شايف وعارف وخايف    وبالع 
لسانه وكاتم ماقال
>>واحب اللي قافل عيونه المغفل    واحب 
البهايم واحب البغال
>>واحب اللي راضي واحب اللي فاضي    واحب 
اللي عايز يربي العيال
>>واحب اللي يائس واحب اللي بائس    واحب 
اللي محبط وشايف محال
>>واحبك تسافر وتبعد تهاجر     وتبعت فلوسك 
دولار  او ريال
>>واحبك تطبل تهلل تهبل     عشان مطش كوره 
وفيلم ومقال
>>واحبك تأيد  تعضض تمجد     توافق تنافق 
وتلحس نعال
>>تحضر نشادر تجمع كوادر     تلمع تقمع 
تظبط مجال
>>لكن لو تفكر تخطط تقرر   تشغلي مخك وتفتح 
جدال
>>وتبدأ تشاكل وتعمل مشاكل   وتنكش مسائل 
وتسأل سؤال
>>وعايز تنور وعايز تطور    وتعمللي روحك 
مفرد رجال
>>ساعتها حجيبك  لايمكن اسيبك    وراح تبقى 
عبره وتصبح مثال
>>حبهدل جنابك واذل اللي جابك   وحيكون 
عذابك ده فوق الاحتمال
>>وامرمط سعادتك واهزأ سيادتك    واخلي 
كرامتك في حالة هزال
>>وتلبس قضيه وتصبح رزيه     وباقي حياتك 
تعيش في انعزال
>>حتقبل ححبك حترفض حلبك    حتطلع حتنزل 
حجيبلك جمااااال




منقول


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احلى حتة الأخيرة أهم حاجة يجيب جمال

خللى الاخوان يموتوا غيظ و حسرة 

ميرسى على الشعر الحلو  اللى احتمال يودينا ورا الشمس بس نو بروبليم


----------



## lovebjw (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احلى حتة الأخيرة أهم حاجة يجيب جمال
> 
> ...



الخوف مش عليكى انتى يا فراشة الخوف على اللى جاب الشعر لهنا 
يلا مش مهم مفيش مشكلة على رائيكى خليها على الله 
ربنا يبارككى وشكر على الرد ونورتى الموضوع يافراشة يا سكرة


----------



## مها (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

انا كنت فاكرة اننا نحنا وحدنا اللي هيك اتاريكم انتو كمان
الله يستر


----------



## lovebjw (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




مها قال:


> انا كنت فاكرة اننا نحنا وحدنا اللي هيك اتاريكم انتو كمان
> الله يستر



ههههههههه
كل الناس كدة يا مها مش احنا بس 
شكرا يا باشا على الرد ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوة بشكل 
بس خللى بالك يا lovebjw امن الدولة وحش خاااااااالص في الصيف :t32:
ربنا يباركك والحق استخبى​*


----------



## basboosa (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

:wink_smile:_هههههههههههههه
بجد حلوة بس الخوف عليك يا باسم الديمقراطية منتشرة الايام دى وربنا يسترها ويحمينا ويبعد امن الدولة الديمقراطى جدا عننا  _


----------



## kamer14 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

ياواكل سمومك يابايع هدومك ياحامل 
همومك وشايل جبال


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواضيعك تحفه بجد

وربنا يستر:smil13:


----------



## lovebjw (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




nonogirl89 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة بشكل
> بس خللى بالك يا lovebjw امن الدولة وحش خاااااااالص في الصيف :t32:
> ربنا يباركك والحق استخبى​*



هههههههههههههههههه
يانونو محدش بياخد اكتر من نصيبه فى ايه يعنى لو الواحد مات شهيد الحكومة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا 
بس معلومة امن الدولة فى كل فصول السنة مش بس الصيف


----------



## lovebjw (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




basboosa قال:


> :wink_smile:_هههههههههههههه
> بجد حلوة بس الخوف عليك يا باسم الديمقراطية منتشرة الايام دى وربنا يسترها ويحمينا ويبعد امن الدولة الديمقراطى جدا عننا  _



نموتو ونموتو ويحي الوطن 
نريدها حرة مستقلة من الحكم الملكى 
يسقط الاستعمار 
يسقط اى حاجة عشان انا مش عارف الباقى هو انا كل يوم بخرج فى مظاهرات 
شكر على الرد يا بسبوسة وخليها على الله محدش بيموت موتة الا لم تكون مكتوبلوه 
ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




kamer14 قال:


> ياواكل سمومك يابايع هدومك ياحامل
> همومك وشايل جبال
> 
> 
> ...



يا قمر باشا انتى اللى كل ردودكى سكر 
ربنا يبارككى يا قمر وكالعادة نورتى الموضوع


----------



## LOLA012 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

يعينى عليك يا باسم 
هتتخطف وانت لسه شباب 
الحق استخبى بقى فى الدرا ​


----------



## lovebjw (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




LOLA012 قال:


> يعينى عليك يا باسم
> هتتخطف وانت لسه شباب
> الحق استخبى بقى فى الدرا ​



هههههههههههههه
منجكلكيش فى حاجة وحشة يا لولا 
كلنا لها 
بس هى الفكرة ان الواحد لازم يكون عنده مبدا عشان يروح فى شربة مياة بسببه 
لانه كدة كدة رايحها فيروح بمبدا احسن من غير 
شكر يا لولا يا سكرة على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## romyo (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

دا شعر من النوع السياسى
:shutup22::shutup22:
:vava: بسووووووووووووم بعد القاء الشعر :vava:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عارف ليه انت ليك اتجاهات غريبه اليومين دووووووول
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




romyo قال:


> دا شعر من النوع السياسى
> :shutup22::shutup22:
> :vava: بسووووووووووووم بعد القاء الشعر :vava:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
انا رزول وما على الرزول الا التبليغ 
مش صح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس التبليغ برسالة 
ولا التبليغ عليكو اهو اى تبليغ وخلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا روميو باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك يا جميل 
وطبعا مفيش اتنين يختلفو ان انت نورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## girl of my lord (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

>>واحبك تطبل تهلل تهبل عشان مطش كوره 
وفيلم ومقال
ههههههههههههههه
دي وانت بتشجع في مطش الاهلي
موضوع تحفه بجد جااااااااااااااااااامد جداااااااااااا


----------



## gift (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

:dntknw:


----------



## meraa (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

احبك محشش مفرفش مطنش    ودايخ مدروخ 
واخر انسطال
>>احبك مكبر  دماغك مخدر       ممشي امورك 
كده باتكال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجمل وصفه لبلد الكلام والشعرات ربنا يسترها عليك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

معرفوش يا باشا الواد دة اهلاوى و عامل شغب فى منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزملكاوى و الحمد للة الحكومة ذى الفل و هشتكنا و بشتكنا يا ريس ههههههههههههه

شكرا لتعبك يا lovebjw​


----------



## fullaty (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

هههههههههههههههه

اهم حاجه انك كتبت انها منقول لاحسن تروح فى كلبوش 

ههههههههههه

بس بجد جميله جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girl of my lord (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> معرفوش يا باشا الواد دة اهلاوى و عامل شغب فى منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزملكاوى و الحمد للة الحكومة ذى الفل و هشتكنا و بشتكنا يا ريس ههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يا lovebjw​


هههههههههههههه
شكلك زملكاوي
انت خايف كده ليه
ولا يهمك ياباسم  الاهلاوية كلهم
معاااااااااك اهلي اهلي
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



dolly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> شكلك زملكاوي
> انت خايف كده ليه
> ولا يهمك ياباسم  الاهلاوية كلهم
> ...




هههههههههههههههه طبعا زملكاوى و لية الشرف:11azy::11azy:

و بينى و بينك كدة عاوزين نخلص من باسم علشان تااااااااعبنا اوى فى منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزمكلااااااولى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الشعر الجامد ده 
شكرا ليك يا lovebjw
وربنا يستر علينا بقى 

ايه يا روكى انت طلعت منهم
هو مش الزملكاوية خلاص لغوهم ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههه
أهلاى أهلاى 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## girl of my lord (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههه طبعا زملكاوى و لية الشرف:11azy::11azy:​
> 
> 
> و بينى و بينك كدة عاوزين نخلص من باسم علشان تااااااااعبنا اوى فى منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزمكلااااااولى هههههههههههههه​


هههههههههه
ليك الشرف انك زملكاوي:yahoo:
طيب انصحك عشان الضغط والسكر ماتشوف 
اي مطش للزمالك دي نصيحه من اختك
هههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



dolly قال:


> >>واحبك تطبل تهلل تهبل عشان مطش كوره
> وفيلم ومقال
> ههههههههههههههه
> دي وانت بتشجع في مطش الاهلي
> موضوع تحفه بجد جااااااااااااااااااامد جداااااااااااا



اهلى اهلى اوه اوه 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد يا دولى باشا وربنا يباركك ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



gift قال:


> :dntknw:



:ura1::ura1:


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




meraa قال:


> احبك محشش مفرفش مطنش    ودايخ مدروخ
> واخر انسطال
> >>احبك مكبر  دماغك مخدر       ممشي امورك
> كده باتكال
> ...



هههههههههههه
خليها على الله ما دايما الا الله 
ميرسى على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> معرفوش يا باشا الواد دة اهلاوى و عامل شغب فى منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزملكاوى و الحمد للة الحكومة ذى الفل و هشتكنا و بشتكنا يا ريس ههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يا lovebjw​



هههههههههه
رئيس مين يا حبيبى انا الرئيس  هنا 




:act23::act23::t32::t32::hlp::hlp:




اى اى ايه هو كله ضرب ضرب مفيش شتيمة  انا ولا رئيس ولا حاجة 
دانا بكح وانا ماشى فى الشارع لوحدى
شكرا يا حبيبى على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




dolly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> شكلك زملكاوي
> انت خايف كده ليه
> ولا يهمك ياباسم  الاهلاوية كلهم
> ...



يا سلام احلى حاجة فى الشعب الاهلوى ان كلهم مع بعض ايد واحدة مش جماهير الزمالك اللى طول بيشتمو فى بعض ويقلعو الجزم لبعض يلا مش مهم بقا مش كفاية ماسكينهم فى موضوع منتدى الحوار الاهلى وفريق كدة مش فاكر اسمه ومبهدلينهم لا وكمان بيدخلو المواضيع التانية بيتبهدلو 
طيب اقول فيكو ايه يا زمالكوية 
يلا مش مهم 
على العموم ميرسى يا دولى باشا على وقفة الرجالة دى بس انا كفيل وشايلنك للتقيل يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههه طبعا زملكاوى و لية الشرف:11azy::11azy:
> 
> و بينى و بينك كدة عاوزين نخلص من باسم علشان تااااااااعبنا اوى فى منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزمكلااااااولى هههههههههههههه​



انا تاعب حد داناغلبان هو انا بعرف اقول كلمتين على بعض عشان اتعب حد
حرام عليك يا زمالكوى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




dolly قال:


> هههههههههه
> ليك الشرف انك زملكاوي:yahoo:
> طيب انصحك عشان الضغط والسكر ماتشوف
> اي مطش للزمالك دي نصيحه من اختك
> هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
انا مش هاقول حاجة بعد كلام اختى


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الشعر الجامد ده
> شكرا ليك يا lovebjw
> وربنا يستر علينا بقى
> ...



هههههههههههههه
يا عينى يا روكى ايه يا ابنى الاضطهاد اللى انت عايش فيه دا تروح فين طيب هاتلى مكان محدش يعيرك فيه ان انت زمالكوى
ميرسى يا مرمورة على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يا عينى يا روكى ايه يا ابنى الاضطهاد اللى انت عايش فيه دا تروح فين طيب هاتلى مكان محدش يعيرك فيه ان انت زمالكوى



دولة الظلم ساعة و دولة العدل (الزمالك يعنى) الف ساعة و مثيرى اعدى بس حنب اى موضوع و الكل يقول انا زملكاوى و لية الشرف ذى الولد الى اسمة روكى دة:961gn:​


----------



## lovebjw (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> دولة الظلم ساعة و دولة العدل (الزمالك يعنى) الف ساعة و مثيرى اعدى بس حنب اى موضوع و الكل يقول انا زملكاوى و لية الشرف ذى الولد الى اسمة روكى دة:961gn:​



هههههههههههههههه
يا عينى يا زمالكوية بتحلمو احلام يقظة كتيرة مش عارف اقولك ايه يابنى


----------



## girl of my lord (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الى شعب مصر*



lovebjw قال:


> يا سلام احلى حاجة فى الشعب الاهلوى ان كلهم مع بعض ايد واحدة مش جماهير الزمالك اللى طول بيشتمو فى بعض ويقلعو الجزم لبعض يلا مش مهم بقا مش كفاية ماسكينهم فى موضوع منتدى الحوار الاهلى وفريق كدة مش فاكر اسمه ومبهدلينهم لا وكمان بيدخلو المواضيع التانية بيتبهدلو
> طيب اقول فيكو ايه يا زمالكوية
> يلا مش مهم
> على العموم ميرسى يا دولى باشا على وقفة الرجالة دى بس انا كفيل وشايلنك للتقيل يا باشا


:banned:دي للزمالكاويه
اي خدمه ياستاذ باسم 
ههههههههههه


----------

